# Location of Purge solenoid valve



## zach2011 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello, I am trying to solve a pesky check engine light and I believe I have it narrowed down to the purge solenoid valve. It seems to be a common problem on these cars, and I am trying to repair the fault on my own. However by searching on the Internet I haven't been able to narrow down a specific location for this part. The car is a 2011 Cruze LT, can anyone provide me with a detailed description or possibly a picture of where its located? 

Thank you.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

It's on the intake manifold once you buy the part you'll get the idea. I have to go pick one up myself


----------



## zach2011 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, could you possibly show me a picture? I really do better when I see pictures.

Thanks


----------



## larzman (Jan 19, 2016)

sorry, can't post an image yet (less than 3 posts). 

Try this page to see and/or buy (remove the spaces from the following address):
h t t p://www .amazon.com/gp/product/B004JBI5EE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## larzman (Jan 19, 2016)

or search Amazon for [h=1]ACDelco 214-2317 GM Original Equipment Vapor Canister Purge Valve[/h]


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

In case others will come to this post, here is a video I took while troubleshooting mine https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylxO_SslQIY


----------

